# Glue sheetrock to foundation??



## metiernan (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a customer who wants some sheetrock glued right to the concrete foundation wall rather than to put studs up due to space concerns along the stairway. I figured Id have to use a moisture resistant sheetrock and glue it real good and put a few concrete screws in for extra comfort. Has anyone done this before? Thanks


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

hmmm

just next to the stair way? why not just skim coat the block/poured wall?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

metiernan said:


> I have a customer who wants some sheetrock glued right to the concrete foundation wall rather than to put studs up due to space concerns along the stairway. I figured Id have to use a moisture resistant sheetrock and glue it real good and put a few concrete screws in for extra comfort. Has anyone done this before? Thanks


Bad medicine.
At least a vapor barrier and
furring strips or hat chanel.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have had my drywall guy do it for me in a couple of jobs in the exact same areas, stairwells.

Never had one complaint about it.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

metiernan said:


> ......sheetrock glued right to the concrete *foundation wall*..........


Those are the key words to me.
Implies _exterior_ wall, and
trouble.
If it's interior......


----------

